# Barney the Vizsla first week with us.



## ceddd (Dec 14, 2012)

I made a video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU1ySaWMVok
(translation for you : done, i come from France.)


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Cute video.

Barney is pretty adorable. Looking forward to seeing more videos 

Was the music Sigur Rós?


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

What a cutie!! He acts just like Riley does!


----------



## ceddd (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you so much.

I will make more video 

The music is Parachutes - Paper Birds

Where can i find video or picture of your riley ? I'm curious.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Barney is really cute!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

cedd, this is my little man. We don't have videos yet, but your little guy acts just like him.


----------



## ceddd (Dec 14, 2012)

It's a pretty big boy now 

My little Barney starts pointing now : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYwKe3_P-oY


----------



## kiki (May 28, 2012)

He is so precious! Congrats.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Somebody is in love...........


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Kay, I see the chew toy... is that a Hungarian toy... how appropriate.

ceddd... gone fishing? I see


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

datacan - that WAS a toy in the shape of a jack.....NOW it is in the trash in a million pieces with absolutely NO stuffing....


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

That video was adorable! I can't wait to see more of Barney.


----------



## smurfette (Jan 14, 2013)

Super cool video ... Barney is such a cutie pie!! Enjoy him, they grow up fast!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Barney has tons of personality.
Truly enjoyed the video.


----------



## ceddd (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you !

26 lbs right now


----------

